# 928 skid shoe issue solved!



## FairfieldCT

Anyone struggling with a Honda 928 tracking straight please take note. 


Honda has TWO locations for skid shoes on the 928: In the back behind the auger housing, and up front on both sides on the housing.

I found that with the skid shoes in the rear position, the machine pulled from left to right because much more down pressure is being applied to the shoes in that location. Moving the skids to the front position (sides of the auger housing) results in less down pressure and the machine tracking effortlessly down the driveway. The difference is dramatic, and I am thrilled to be able to report that the blower will go straight as an arrow without any interaction from the operator. 

With the tracking issue solved, I am absolutely thrilled with the 928, and amazed every time I watch the snow rocket out of the chute.

Happy Holidays


----------



## micah68kj

Very happy for you that all is well now.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Snowcone

Interesting. I have a honda928 wheeled as well and my skid shoes are behind the bucket but don't really have a problem that I'm aware of. Is there any possibility you can take a picture of what your talking about? My skid shoes are shaped like bent triangles and the bucket has been formed with a flat spot that you can tell is where they were intended to be used. But I have seen that different Hondas have them in different places. Some on the sides and some on the back. Thanks for any picture you can provide.

Merry Christmas


----------



## superedge88

I'm interested in more details or pictures as well.


----------



## FairfieldCT

Hey guys,

I'll get some photos of the new location up online later today. As I said before relocating the skids completely solves the tracking issue that these machines experience with the shoe in the rear position. These machines are so good in all other aspects I was very bothered that it didn't like to go straight. What was impossible became effortless. Look later for the pics. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## gb387

Good deal I was following your problem and happy you solved it, have a tracked 828 and have no issues with tracking I have also moved my skids to the side of the bucket, it seems to me this will also protect the auger a little better than the rear mounting.


----------



## Piedmont

I think the OP is referring to a newer model HS928. I couldn't move the back feet of mine to the sides of the bucket they look like cut triangles, attached with 2 bolts that attach vertically (not horizontally), and no vertical bolt holes going up the sides of my bucket. Besides if I moved them they'd be a scraping not gliding. 

Then I saw this picture 
http://getatractor.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Michigan-Sales-Equipment-Honda-Snowblower-004.jpg









The feet in the back of the bucket are not like the feet on mine. I've seen pictures of people who have moved those to the sides of the bucket without issue. I think that's what the OP is referring to.

Here's a picture of the older style feet, which can't be moved. I learned something, that's an easy way to tell if it's an older or newer HS928!


----------



## Snowcone

Yeah honda seems to change little things but the machines are all basically the same. For instance they went from an integrated choke throttle lever to a separate choke cable. They made the muffler and air filter housing square from the older oval shape. Mufflers used to be chrome and are now black. Fuel caps used to be black and are now chrome. Fuel caps used to be short but are now tall. I personally like the oval muffler and air filter housing best. I'd like to have them both in chrome though.

Mine looks like the last picture in the above post. Oval exhaust and air filter housing with triangle skid shoes on back.


----------



## north585

Thanks for the tip. I had the same issue of sideways tracking. I changed to the front and it tracks better.


----------



## Thump_rrr

I wonder if mine is a redheaded stepchild.
It has the older style rear "ski's" and the more traditional ones on the sides.
It's a 2009 Canadian model.


----------



## Gordon's

So if you have an older 928 with feet on the back and none on the sides, as I do, is there any help for a tracking problem? I've always thought the machine required more muscling than it should on a flat sidewalk. Certainly more than the Toros I used 40 years ago.


----------



## FairfieldCT

Gordon's said:


> So if you have an older 928 with feet on the back and none on the sides, as I do, is there any help for a tracking problem? I've always thought the machine required more muscling than it should on a flat sidewalk. Certainly more than the Toros I used 40 years ago.


Just remove the skids from the back location and move them to the sides. All of your tracking issues will go away instantly. The skid in the rear position puts a LOT of downward force on the sidewalk/pavement... in fact, when I had my skids in the rear position I was leaving scrape marks all up and down the drive.
Now that they are relocated to the side position there are no more marks.... and no more wrestling, lol


----------



## Gordon's

I'll tale a look to see if I can figure out how to mount them on the sides. My machine and skids look like the second photo posted by Piedmont.


----------



## FairfieldCT

Gordon's said:


> I'll tale a look to see if I can figure out how to mount them on the sides. My machine and skids look like the second photo posted by Piedmont.


In that case you may need to buy a set of the shoes that are made for the sides. Remember, you need to remove the rear skids. The good news is the shoes are inexpensive and bolting them onto the side locations (the case should already have the pre threaded holes in place) is as simple as it gets.

You should be very happy once the new shoes are in place.


----------



## superedge88

FairfieldCT said:


> In that case you may need to buy a set of the shoes that are made for the sides. Remember, you need to remove the rear skids. The good news is the shoes are inexpensive and bolting them onto the side locations (the case should already have the pre threaded holes in place) is as simple as it gets.
> 
> You should be very happy once the new shoes are in place.


On many 928's there are no threaded holes for side shoes, so they must be custom installed by drilling holes in the correct location designated by Honda in the directions that come with the side shoe kit.


----------



## FairfieldCT

superedge88 said:


> On many 928's there are no threaded holes for side shoes, so they must be custom installed by drilling holes in the correct location designated by Honda in the directions that come with the side shoe kit.


Now that would make things a bit more complicated. Mine were pre drilled and pre threaded. The case appears to be thicker or have a back piece welded on (not sure which) at the points the bolts thread through the side of the case as well. In my operators manual it says the skid shoes can be installed in either location.

If your case is not pre-threaded, I would ask the dealer to do the install. Tell him the blower is not tracking to your satisfaction and you would prefer the skid be moved to the side location to correct the problem. These machines are expensive. You should not need to play mechanic to get them right.


----------



## quadzillabill

I put the much thicker and more stable (a real bonus) side shoes on mind after the thin stamped rear skis starting bending on a regular basis. I think I did have to drill a small hole to do the mounting, but they are rock solid in this position. A totally different stability to the machine, imho. Had them on for about 3 seasons now and basically ZERO wear. These are thick and beefy.

Honda 04700-768-E100 Commercial Grade Skid Shoes


----------



## YuCrew

I expect to get zero wear on these skids. This winter we'll see how well or poorly it tracks. If tracking badly, I'll simply move them to the sides.


----------



## orangputeh

FairfieldCT said:


> Anyone struggling with a Honda 928 tracking straight please take note.
> 
> 
> Honda has TWO locations for skid shoes on the 928: In the back behind the auger housing, and up front on both sides on the housing.
> 
> I found that with the skid shoes in the rear position, the machine pulled from left to right because much more down pressure is being applied to the shoes in that location. Moving the skids to the front position (sides of the auger housing) results in less down pressure and the machine tracking effortlessly down the driveway. The difference is dramatic, and I am thrilled to be able to report that the blower will go straight as an arrow without any interaction from the operator.
> 
> With the tracking issue solved, I am absolutely thrilled with the 928, and amazed every time I watch the snow rocket out of the chute.
> 
> Happy Holidays


never had a serious issue with tracking on a 828 or 928 with shoes in back. if it did pull one way or the other i would readjust the scraper plate and shoes.

that solved it but I agree that the side shoes are probably better overall.

edit; did not know this was an ancient thread.


----------



## jrom

orangputeh said:


> ...edit; did not know this was an ancient thread.


Totally cool to bring up any older thread.

I didn't have tracking problems on my 828 before adding side skids, but I did have shear pin (or shear bolt) blow-out problems being on an uneven gravel driveway.

After adding side skids and tilting them up a little in the front...no more shear bolt busting for me, and the OEM commercial skids wear like good ol' Ironsides.


----------



## orangputeh

jrom said:


> Totally cool to bring up any older thread.
> 
> I didn't have tracking problems on my 828 before adding side skids, but I did have shear pin (or shear bolt) blow-out problems being on an uneven gravel driveway.
> 
> After adding side skids and tilting them up a little in the front...no more shear bolt busting for me, and the OEM commercial skids wear like good ol' Ironsides.


a couple other reasons it may track off center.

tracks out of adjustment.

bottom of bucket may be curled up on one side or other and dragging.


----------



## FullThrottle

The one I am get tomorrow is like this,I didn't think it was possible to move it to the front,other than purchasing a set of Honda Oem Skid Plates or the Armour Skid plates as mentioned on the forums.



Piedmont said:


> I think the OP is referring to a newer model HS928. I couldn't move the back feet of mine to the sides of the bucket they look like cut triangles, attached with 2 bolts that attach vertically (not horizontally), and no vertical bolt holes going up the sides of my bucket. Besides if I moved them they'd be a scraping not gliding.
> 
> Then I saw this picture
> http://getatractor.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Michigan-Sales-Equipment-Honda-Snowblower-004.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The feet in the back of the bucket are not like the feet on mine. I've seen pictures of people who have moved those to the sides of the bucket without issue. I think that's what the OP is referring to.
> 
> Here's a picture of the older style feet, which can't be moved. I learned something, that's an easy way to tell if it's an older or newer HS928!


----------



## Marlow

missileman said:


> The one I am get tomorrow is like this,I didn't think it was possible to move it to the front,other than purchasing a set of Honda Oem Skid Plates or the Armour Skid plates as mentioned on the forums.


That is an older design where the rear and front skids are interchangeable. On the 2016+, they are not. The 16+ have L-shaped skids that are bolted to the back of the bucket.


----------



## Marlow

YuCrew said:


> I expect to get zero wear on these skids. This winter we'll see how well or poorly it tracks. If tracking badly, I'll simply move them to the sides.
> 
> https://youtu.be/XKSLekZDrlQ


Rolling skids are good in theory, but when exposed to the elements, I expect those wheels will just scuff rather than actually roll as salt/snow/ice gets in there. Also, I feel like that set up would mark up the driveway. Personally I feel that polyurethane skids are most ideal. 

The two things I disliked about my heavy duty oem skids was that they don't track as smoothly as poly, and also they would leave rusty looking scuffs on the driveway.


----------



## FullThrottle

I just purchased the 928ATCD and the rear skids on my 2018 Blower will not adapt to the front,it's different than ones owners are using on the new models that attach to the side of the front housing.Amazon sells the polyurethane skids, but dosen't ship to Canada,anyone of anyone who has them that ships internationally.



FairfieldCT said:


> Just remove the skids from the back location and move them to the sides. All of your tracking issues will go away instantly. The skid in the rear position puts a LOT of downward force on the sidewalk/pavement... in fact, when I had my skids in the rear position I was leaving scrape marks all up and down the drive.
> Now that they are relocated to the side position there are no more marks.... and no more wrestling, lol


----------



## Freezn

missileman said:


> I just purchased the 928ATCD and the rear skids on my 2018 Blower will not adapt to the front,it's different than ones owners are using on the new models that attach to the side of the front housing.Amazon sells the polyurethane skids, but dosen't ship to Canada,anyone of anyone who has them that ships internationally.


How about these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272085543837?rmvSB=true


----------



## FullThrottle

Thank you,Much appreciated.




Freezn said:


> How about these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272085543837?rmvSB=true


----------



## FullThrottle

Hi Guys have anyone used those Skids from Ebay,just curious if they are of the same quality and as the durably has Falline Poly Skids. 




Freezn said:


> How about these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272085543837?rmvSB=true


----------

